# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Cư dân mạng “sốt” vì hit mới toanh của Hà Hồ

## hungvietuc1

Ca khúc mà thời gian qua được các fan "săn đón" khá dữ dội đấy!
Còn nhớ trong Hồ Ngọc Hà Live Concert diễn ra hồi giữa tháng 12 năm ngoái, Hồ Ngọc Hà đã lần đầu tiên giới thiệu đến khán giả bản Ballad mới toanh mà mình hợp tác với nhạc sĩ Nguyễn Hồng Thuận, sau thành công của những: Tìm lại giấc mơ, Sao ta lặng im, Một lần cuối thôi… Mặc dù lúc đó chỉ có bản fancam ghi lại từ đêm diễn, tuy nhiên, ca khúc mang tên Hãy nói với em vẫn tạo nên cơn “sốt” trên Facebook, Yotube. 

Trước tình cảm đặc biệt của các fan, Hồ Ngọc Hà đã quyết định đưa ca khúc Hãy nói với em vào album I love you phát hành cùng V.Music nhân Valentine năm nay. Và trước khi album này chính thức có mặt trên thị trường, ca khúc này đã được chủ nhân cho online trước để “giải tỏa” cơn “sốt” của khán giả. 

Giờ hãy cùng thưởng thức ca khúc hay noi voi em của Hồ Ngọc Hà ngay nhé!

Để có thể thưởng thức nhiều ca khúc hot hiện nay các bạn có thể truy cập:
nghe nhac mp3

----------

